# Inanimate Affection: Do You Name Your Machines?



## Mr.Haines (May 9, 2015)

Every now and again I decide to name one of my tools. This nonsensical honor tends to be reserved for the most important tools in my shop, so it doesn't happen too often. This started with my first SLR camera several years ago, and it has become more common now that I've got a little workshop going. So, my question to you guys is; Do you folks name your machines? If so, what do you call them and why?

My smaller glass working torch is named Eliza, the large one is Carla, my new drill press is Martha. I don't have too much of a reason for the small torch being Eliza, but the larger was made by Carlisle and the bastardization of their name seemed to fit the torch. The drill press is named after the Tom Waits song, 'Martha'. I'm not sure why I did that.


----------



## JimDawson (May 9, 2015)

I have been known to call my machines names on occasion, normally when I do something stupid.    But I never actually named them.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 9, 2015)

Don't name my machine tools or cars but when we bought a 1998 F250 pickup with 460 cu inch engine  a couple years ago for a farm truck, we quickly named it Thirsty, it can pass darn near anything on the road but a gas station.  It gets 8 mpg.  It only goes to town when absolutely necessary.

michael


----------



## astroracer (May 9, 2015)

My mill is called FrankenMill. It's a #2 Cincinnati Horizontal base with and M head Bridgeport adapted to it. Made from pieces/parts so that is how the name came about.
Mark


----------



## coolidge (May 9, 2015)

I'm with Jim if things are not going as planned and its the machine's fault for being a cheap pile of junk..ahem...inappropriate name calling will occur. As for naming machines I like no, I would file that under 'awkward discussion'.


----------



## British Steel (May 9, 2015)

My lathe is Tess the
 Tart, a 2-ton scarlet woman...


----------



## Mr.Haines (May 9, 2015)

coolidge said:


> As for naming machines I like no, I would file that under 'awkward discussion'.



I've got a talent for that...



British Steel said:


> My lathe is Tess the
> Tart, a 2-ton scarlet woman...



What did she do to deserve that?!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 9, 2015)

None but my huge channel-locks that I call "the convincer" ha hah


----------



## 4GSR (May 9, 2015)

I learned later in life, a hollow spindle lathe I used to run was given the name "Old Betsy".  And she is old and still ticking.


----------



## wrmiller (May 10, 2015)

Yea, I'm getting bad about this, but only with the machines so far. The big mill is 'El Hefe', the small mill is 'blue', and the large lathe is 'Grey Lady'. Haven't figured out what to name the little SB yet.


----------



## alloy (May 10, 2015)

I call my Bridgeport "Brigitte".

Haven't figured out a name for the Shizouka yet  

I do have to admit there are times I do call my machines "other" names though, mostly when I make a stupid mistake.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 10, 2015)

I had a old Tom Senior M-1 mill that we called Gerty.She was a sweet old girl and I hated to part with her but I just didn't have room for her in my shop and I hated to see her outside in the Florida weather.Her new owner took her home and did a complete rebuild on her and sent me pictures of finished job.She looks great and I'm sure she will give him 30 more years of service.
**************Just Saying******************Gator****************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
*********************************


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2015)

alloy said:


> I do have to admit there are times I do call my machines "other" names though, mostly when I make a stupid mistake.




Hah hah yes, I guess I have a lot more names if you count those hah hah


----------



## Mark in Indiana (May 12, 2015)

I haven't yet named my machines. However, they are refered to the same way as people refer to their cars & trucks: '38 Cincinnati MH2 Milling machine, '68 Craftsman radial arm saw, etc.

My motorcycles are named after movie horses:
'03 Honda Nighthawk 750; Little Brother (from the movie Hidalgo)
'93 Kawasaki Voyager ZG1200: Trigger 12 (Roy Roger's horse + the engine reference)


Happy trails.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 12, 2015)

I have a 96 Ford 1-ton I call Whitey Ford. The tools so far are called by there manufacturers name.


----------

